# Christmas photos of Pawling, NY.



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Nice right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

More.


----------



## norwegen

Utterly aPawling.


----------



## Rambunctious

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Nice right?


ahh its okay...


----------



## Marion Morrison

So little Snow!


----------



## irosie91

not bad-----but we did it a lot better in Jersey


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Is the town poor or middle class?


----------



## Marion Morrison

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Is the town poor or middle class?



Those gables you see are possibly original from the 1840s. A lot of old buildings/houses up that way.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Is the town poor or middle class?



Middle- class.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> not bad-----but we did it a lot better in Jersey



Proof?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those gables you see are possibly original from the 1840s. A lot of old buildings/houses up that way.
Click to expand...


I don't know how anyone would take these photos as lower class.

The Dutcher house is one of the more classy apartment structures I've seen.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not bad-----but we did it a lot better in Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


go see


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not bad-----but we did it a lot better in Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go see
Click to expand...


Who wants to go to Jersey?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
Click to expand...


OK, not bad.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
Click to expand...


Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship commander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship comnander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.
Click to expand...



The median income for a household in the town was $61,380 and the median income for a family was $70,056. Males had a median income of $47,143 versus $35,063 for females. The per capita income for the town was $30,043.

Why so low?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship comnander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The median income for a household in the town was $61,380 and the median income for a family was $70,056. Males had a median income of $47,143 versus $35,063 for females. The per capita income for the town was $30,043.
> 
> Why so low?
Click to expand...


A.)That's slighty above the National average, doofus.

B.) Pawling village has a small household size.

Pawling's the most friendly town I've seen in the NYC metro.

The best tippers I've seen were from Pawling.

A lot more generous & friendly than wealthier Westchester County, NY.

Also the women tend to be cuter here than most of the region.

We have a lower crime rate than the wealthiest town in the USA Scarsdale, NY.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship comnander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The median income for a household in the town was $61,380 and the median income for a family was $70,056. Males had a median income of $47,143 versus $35,063 for females. The per capita income for the town was $30,043.
> 
> Why so low?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.)That's slighty above the National average, doofus.
> 
> B.) Pawling village has a small household size.
> 
> Pawling's the most friendly town I've seen in the NYC metro.
> 
> The best tippers I've seen were from Pawling.
> 
> A lot more generous & friendly than wealthier Westchester County, NY.
> 
> Also the women tend to be cuter here than most of the region.
> 
> We have a lower crime rate than the wealthiest town in the USA Scarsdale, NY.
Click to expand...


You seem defensive. It was an honest question.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship comnander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The median income for a household in the town was $61,380 and the median income for a family was $70,056. Males had a median income of $47,143 versus $35,063 for females. The per capita income for the town was $30,043.
> 
> Why so low?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.)That's slighty above the National average, doofus.
> 
> B.) Pawling village has a small household size.
> 
> Pawling's the most friendly town I've seen in the NYC metro.
> 
> The best tippers I've seen were from Pawling.
> 
> A lot more generous & friendly than wealthier Westchester County, NY.
> 
> Also the women tend to be cuter here than most of the region.
> 
> We have a lower crime rate than the wealthiest town in the USA Scarsdale, NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem defensive. It was an honest question.
Click to expand...


Houses here are close to half the price of Mount Kisco, NY, some 20 Miles South of here.

Yet, Mount Kisco is mostly Guatemalan & has a much higher crime rate.

People must be dumb to stay in Westchester.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship comnander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The median income for a household in the town was $61,380 and the median income for a family was $70,056. Males had a median income of $47,143 versus $35,063 for females. The per capita income for the town was $30,043.
> 
> Why so low?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.)That's slighty above the National average, doofus.
> 
> B.) Pawling village has a small household size.
> 
> Pawling's the most friendly town I've seen in the NYC metro.
> 
> The best tippers I've seen were from Pawling.
> 
> A lot more generous & friendly than wealthier Westchester County, NY.
> 
> Also the women tend to be cuter here than most of the region.
> 
> We have a lower crime rate than the wealthiest town in the USA Scarsdale, NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem defensive. It was an honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houses here are close to half the price of Mount Kisco, NY, some 20 Miles South of here.
> 
> Yet, Mount Kisco is mostly Guatemalan & has a much higher crime rate.
> 
> People must be dumb to stay in Westchester.
Click to expand...


Is the commute closer to NYC in Weschester Cty?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship comnander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The median income for a household in the town was $61,380 and the median income for a family was $70,056. Males had a median income of $47,143 versus $35,063 for females. The per capita income for the town was $30,043.
> 
> Why so low?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.)That's slighty above the National average, doofus.
> 
> B.) Pawling village has a small household size.
> 
> Pawling's the most friendly town I've seen in the NYC metro.
> 
> The best tippers I've seen were from Pawling.
> 
> A lot more generous & friendly than wealthier Westchester County, NY.
> 
> Also the women tend to be cuter here than most of the region.
> 
> We have a lower crime rate than the wealthiest town in the USA Scarsdale, NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem defensive. It was an honest question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houses here are close to half the price of Mount Kisco, NY, some 20 Miles South of here.
> 
> Yet, Mount Kisco is mostly Guatemalan & has a much higher crime rate.
> 
> People must be dumb to stay in Westchester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the commute closer to NYC in Weschester Cty?
Click to expand...


Yes, but we still have a commuter train- station.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pawling has had some very prominent people live here, such as NY governor Dewey, Broadcasters like Edward R. Murrow, and Lowell Thomas, James Earl Jones, the Ziff family, Newscasters like Soledad O' Brien, Erin Moriarty, Worden the Monitor civil war ship comnander, William Pendergast behind the 1766 anti- British rebellion,and Yule Brenner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The median income for a household in the town was $61,380 and the median income for a family was $70,056. Males had a median income of $47,143 versus $35,063 for females. The per capita income for the town was $30,043.
> 
> Why so low?
Click to expand...


In the early 2000's the Pawling village had approx a 35 k a year household income.

Pawling's gentrifying, it's income nearly doubled in 10 years.

That was when Pawling was mostly English, Scottish, German.

Since then wealthier & friendlier White Catholics have flooded in, particularly Italians.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not bad-----but we did it a lot better in Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who wants to go to Jersey?
Click to expand...


LOL-----I grew up there----but no longer live there-----
when I tell people they LAUGH and say-----YOU LEFT 
JERSEY FOR THAT????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not bad-----but we did it a lot better in Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who wants to go to Jersey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-----I grew up there----but no longer live there-----
> when I tell people they LAUGH and say-----YOU LEFT
> JERSEY FOR THAT????
Click to expand...


Jersey isn't so nice, a lot of suburban sprawls & urban slums


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
Click to expand...


Income can be decieving.

I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY which has at least a 83 K median household income.

Yet, fist fights, crime, and drugs were much bigger issues there.

Putnam Lake is rather ugly, and also terribly unfriendly.
Theres also far less to do, and uglier women.


----------



## there4eyeM

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Income can be decieving.
> 
> I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY which has at least a 83 K median household income.
> 
> Yet, fist fights, crime, and drugs were much bigger issues there.
> 
> Putnam Lake is rather ugly, and also terribly unfriendly.
> Theres also far less to do, and uglier women.
Click to expand...


Yet you cannot spell deceiving. Odd.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Income can be decieving.
> 
> I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY which has at least a 83 K median household income.
> 
> Yet, fist fights, crime, and drugs were much bigger issues there.
> 
> Putnam Lake is rather ugly, and also terribly unfriendly.
> Theres also far less to do, and uglier women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you cannot spell deceiving. Odd.
Click to expand...


You're one odd Jew to have OCD chimp spasms over spelling.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the town poor or middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Income can be decieving.
> 
> I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY which has at least a 83 K median household income.
> 
> Yet, fist fights, crime, and drugs were much bigger issues there.
> 
> Putnam Lake is rather ugly, and also terribly unfriendly.
> Theres also far less to do, and uglier women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you cannot spell deceiving. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one odd Jew to have OCD chimp spasms over spelling.
Click to expand...


I was kidding. Why are you in such a serious mood today? Lighten up. Burn a cross or two.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle- class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Income can be decieving.
> 
> I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY which has at least a 83 K median household income.
> 
> Yet, fist fights, crime, and drugs were much bigger issues there.
> 
> Putnam Lake is rather ugly, and also terribly unfriendly.
> Theres also far less to do, and uglier women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you cannot spell deceiving. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one odd Jew to have OCD chimp spasms over spelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was kidding. Why are you in such a serious mood today? Lighten up. Burn a cross or two.
Click to expand...


You're the Christmas Grinch, not I.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Income can be decieving.
> 
> I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY which has at least a 83 K median household income.
> 
> Yet, fist fights, crime, and drugs were much bigger issues there.
> 
> Putnam Lake is rather ugly, and also terribly unfriendly.
> Theres also far less to do, and uglier women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you cannot spell deceiving. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one odd Jew to have OCD chimp spasms over spelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was kidding. Why are you in such a serious mood today? Lighten up. Burn a cross or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the Christmas Grinch, not I.
Click to expand...


Moi? NEVER


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Income can be decieving.
> 
> I grew up in Putnam Lake, NY which has at least a 83 K median household income.
> 
> Yet, fist fights, crime, and drugs were much bigger issues there.
> 
> Putnam Lake is rather ugly, and also terribly unfriendly.
> Theres also far less to do, and uglier women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you cannot spell deceiving. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one odd Jew to have OCD chimp spasms over spelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was kidding. Why are you in such a serious mood today? Lighten up. Burn a cross or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the Christmas Grinch, not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moi? NEVER
Click to expand...

Oh noes Pawling looks so poor & shabby.


----------

